# Swift oder Objective-C?



## Anfänger2011 (15. Jul 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

hab jetzt endlich einen Mac zugelegt, damit ich auch für ios entwickeln kann.
Bevor ich damit jetzt aber anfangen kann, muss ich natürlich erstmal zu Thalia und die nötigen Fachbürcher davor kaufen. Da stellt sich mir dann auch schon die Frage, welche der beide zur Verfügung stehenden Sprachen nach den folgenden Kriterien (vllt. fallen euch ja noch mehr ein) "besser ist".

1.Parallelen zu Java
2.Objektorientiertheit
3.Einfach zu erlernen
4.Zukunftssicherheit (sprich - nicht das ich nächstes Jahr wieder eine neue Lernen darf)
5.Performance

LG 

P.S.: SCHONMAL VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE ANTWORTEN


----------



## Thallius (15. Jul 2015)

1) Beides nicht
2) Beides gleich
3) Frage wie man veranlagt ist.
4) Swift ist neuer aber Objective-C wird auch noch viele Jahre aktuell sein.
5) Wie schnell eine Sprache ist macht ungefähr 0.1% der performance aus. Wie gut Du programmieren kannst ist dabei viel entscheidender.

Wenn du in 3 Jahren gefragt hättest, wäre meine Antwort wahrscheinlich einfacher gewesen: "Swift".
Aber im Moment ist es einfach noch so, dass Swift sehr viele Kinderkrankheiten hat. Teilweise sind die Compiler Fehlermeldungen vollkommen sinnfrei und man sucht tagelang nach einen Fehler. Die meisten Frameworks sind halt immer noch in Objective-C geschrieben und es gibt nur Wrapper für Swift. Teilweise auch gar nicht, so dass Du trotzdem Obj-C programmieren must, je nachdem was Du machen willst.

Egal für was du dich auch entscheidest. Sobald Du auf die Apple-Frameworks zugreifst must du in C Denken und das wird so oder so ein großer Sprung von Java. Also stell dich auf jeden Fall auf sehr viel Arbeit ein.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Thallius (15. Jul 2015)

Btw

Solltest du dich für Obj-C entscheiden solltest du unbedingt das Buch von Clemens Wagner und Klaus Rodewig kaufen. Das ist definitiv das beste auf dem Markt.

Weiterhin kann ich dir AND Herz legen zur Macoun zu kommen www.macoun.de dort triffst du alle Cracks die schon seit Jahren OS X und iOS programmieren (unter anderem auch die beiden oben genannten) und kannst mit denen persönlich reden.

Weiterhin kann ich dir das www.osxentwicklerforum.de empfehlen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Anfänger2011 (15. Jul 2015)

Danke. Ich hab mich jetzt auf Grund der oben genannten Aspekte für Objective-C entschieden und mich auf den beiden Seite schonmal grob umgesehen. Jetzt hab ich noch eine kleine Frage am Rande ... reicht auch die Auflage zu ios6 oder hat sich da viel geändert? So könnte ich nämlich eine gebrauchte Ausgabe erwerben, da Fachbücher als Schüler immer ein ziehmliches Loch in den Geldbeutel reißen


----------



## Thallius (15. Jul 2015)

Es gibt das Buch auch als Openbook. Schau es dir da doch einfach erstmal an und dann kannst du dich immer noch entscheiden welches du kaufen willst.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Tom299 (16. Jul 2015)

Mein Beileid, daß du dir einen Mac gekauft hast


----------



## mk0stka (21. Okt 2015)

Das Geld ist bestens angelegt. Das wirst du auch noch nach Jahren merken


----------



## Anfänger2011 (21. Okt 2015)

Ja sieht man auch im vergleich bei iPhone und einem Androidgerät ... nach einem Jahr lackt das androidteil schon rum


----------



## Tobse (21. Okt 2015)

Anfänger2011 hat gesagt.:


> Ja sieht man auch im vergleich bei iPhone und einem Androidgerät ... nach einem Jahr lackt das androidteil schon rum


Bitte nicht... @MoD: schließen, bevor der Glaubenskrieg losgeht!


----------



## Anfänger2011 (22. Okt 2015)

Das ist längst kein Glaubenskrieg mehr ... es gibt dazu viele Studien, die meine Aussage bestätigen


----------



## Tobse (22. Okt 2015)

Doch, das ist es. Aber anstatt jetzt hier mit 3 Gegenbeweisen aufzufahren, schlage ich vor, wir belassen es dabei.


----------

